# Windows in einer VM und gleichzeitig Dualboot

## ScytheMan

Moin,

mein Windows XP System ist im Moment noch als zweite Bootoption auf einer zweiten Festplatte neben meinem Gentoo installiert. 

Da das System ab und zu mal aktuell gehalten werden soll, ich aber nicht wirklich Lust drauf habe dafür Windows zu booten frage ich mich, ob folgendes möglich ist:

Windows XP auf einer NTFS Festplattenpartition installiert lassen, und dann wahlweise unter Gentoo virtualisiert laufen lassen oder direkt per Grub booten.

Falls ja, was muss ich dafür beachten?

Welche Software setze ich dafür ein? VirtualBox? VMWare? Was ganz anderes?

Muss ich hierfür irgendwelche besonderen Sachen im Kernel aktivieren? Im BIOS Virtualisierung für die AMD CPU aktivieren?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.  :Smile: 

grüße,

Scythe

----------

## andi_s

hi,

ich machs mal kurz: ja, das geht mit virtualbox - problematisch sind natuerlich die (grafik)treiber.

eine detaillierte anleitung was bei einem derartigen setup zu beachten ist habe ich mal irgendwo im forum von virtualbox.org gesehen - sollte nicht schwer zu finden sein.

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe zb

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9697

----------

## AmonAmarth

in diesem fall ist es relativ wichtig das du eine corporate windows edition hast, sonst kommt windows immer auf die idee du müsstest neu aktivieren weil die hardware ja geändert wurde... wenn du mehr als x (glaub 3) mal mit dem selben key auf verschiedener hardware aktivierst, wird dieser windows key gesperrt. je nachdem wie oft du schon auf verschiedenen rechnern aktiviert hast kann das also ein problem sein.

in dem zuvor genannten howto wird die aktivierung umumgangen. das lässt der ganze geschichte natürlich ein etwas "grauartig legales" licht geben.

----------

## disi

Sehe ich das richtig und man braucht den ganzen Aktivierungskrams unter Windows 7 nicht mehr?

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=33356

Vielleicht ist das mit den Hardwareprofilen einfach ausgespart worden?  :Smile: 

Ich plane das am Wochenende einmal zu testen mit folgendem existierendem Setup:

Bootloader: Grub

sda1: Gentoo Linux

sdb1: Windows 7

sdb2: Linux

sdc1: Linux

```
sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename raw7.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -partitions 1 -relative -mbr myMBR.mbr
```

Den mbr Teil kann ich mir dann auch sparen *denk

Was ich mich noch frage, welchen Treiber benutzt VirtualBox um auf die sdb1 zu schreiben?!?

Oder genauer gesagt, wie schreibt der virtual disk manager auf die ntfs Partition? Muss man die vorher mounten? Muss man ntfs3g oder Aehnliches installieren?

http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#id485530

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich mich noch frage, welchen Treiber benutzt VirtualBox um auf die sdb1 zu schreiben?!?
> 
> Oder genauer gesagt, wie schreibt der virtual disk manager auf die ntfs Partition? Muss man die vorher mounten? Muss man ntfs3g oder Aehnliches installieren?

 

auf keinen fall vorher mounten! ntfs ist kein cluster dateisystem  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

Ich habe irgendwie [die Vorstellung|das Verstaendnis], er generiert ein virtuelles Dateisystem aus der "raw" Partition, wo Windows installiert ist, dann laesst er darauf sein Windows laufen.

Nur werden doch dann Aenderungen nicht zurueckgeschrieben. Praktisch ein Windows "Read Only"?

Liege ich damit richtig?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> in diesem fall ist es relativ wichtig das du eine corporate windows edition hast, sonst kommt windows immer auf die idee du müsstest neu aktivieren weil die hardware ja geändert wurde... wenn du mehr als x (glaub 3) mal mit dem selben key auf verschiedener hardware aktivierst, wird dieser windows key gesperrt. je nachdem wie oft du schon auf verschiedenen rechnern aktiviert hast kann das also ein problem sein.
> 
> in dem zuvor genannten howto wird die aktivierung umumgangen. das lässt der ganze geschichte natürlich ein etwas "grauartig legales" licht geben.

 

hm das klingt natürlich irgendwie unschön. :/ da werd ich wohl lieber auf getrennte installationen ausweichen. Zwei Keys hab ich ja.

----------

